

Pavlok – The Habit Changing Device That Shocks You - AndrewWarner
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pavlok-the-habit-changing-device-that-shocks-you

======
pavel_lishin
Is it wrong of me to hope for a security flaw that lets me shock anyone I see
wearing these?

Not that I'm against the device's concept, or the idea of habit building. It
would just be funny.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Not sure if that'll happen, but you can at least slap the founder if you pay
$1,250

